# The Scent Works Out of Stock



## Nikon (May 24, 2014)

Does anyone have an update on TSW.  I have been waiting to order some oils for several weeks and they are out of A LOT of fragrances.  A couple more lately have gone to low stock.  Are they just selling out and not restocking anything, or is it normal for them to be out of soooo many FO at one time for such a long period of time?

 Thanks!


----------



## navigator9 (May 25, 2014)

I always get nervous when I see something like this happen. Several of my favorite suppliers have gone out of business. It makes it hard when you have a list of standard FOs, and you have to start looking for replacements. I hope TSW is not one of them, they carry several of my favorites. Will be watching this post and keeping my fingers crossed. Have you tried contacting them? Any response? If not, that's always a bad sign. :-(


----------



## reinbeau (May 25, 2014)

This company seems to be in financial difficulty, it's been going on for well over a year now.  A fellow soaper near me had quite a battle with them to get their money back on FOs they ordered but were out of stock.  I'd be a bit leery of ordering from them.


----------



## Nikon (May 25, 2014)

Well I placed an order for some samples recently and I had great customer service and very fast shipping,  but I don't want to invest in larger bottles if I am not going to be able to reorder them later because they are out of stock, etc.  I liked several of the samples and wanted to roll out some new scents, but I don't want to introduce them and not be able to re-order


----------



## Sheila Pullar (May 26, 2014)

Can you tell me some really strong lasting scents for my melt and pour soap! Some don't seem to smell much when I add them to my soap?


----------



## Aline (May 26, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if they are going out of business. Their prices are _so_ high for a 1 oz sample I haven't ever ordered from them.....


----------



## crashingforward (Jul 10, 2014)

*disconnected phone etc.*

I called them back in April/May to see if they were closing/restocking/what was going on and the phone number listed on their website is disconnected, their facebook account has been pulled for several months, and they do not reply to emails (I emailed them as well).

I have chosen to no longer purchase stuff from there as I fear it would never arrive. 

If they have chosen to not communicate with their customer base either via a personal email letting us know then they don't really care enough to make me want to continue supporting whatever it is that is going on.

:thumbdown:


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 10, 2014)

It's become obvious to me that since last summer/fall they seem to be selling off their stock and not replenishing it.

For what it's worth, I've ordered from them 2 or 3 times over the past 6 months and received all my orders promptly and properly packaged (my last purchase was in April). And if a fragrance in my placed order wasn't available, they took it off my credit card and notified me about it via e-mail before the order was even sent out to me.

I'm not sure what's going on over there or who is running the show, but whoever it is, they at least seem to be conscientious enough about filling orders with the stock they have left on hand (at least they have been so with mine), even if they aren't being very communicative in other ways.

I just wish I knew what was going on.... and that I didn't like so many of their FOs! 

For those that are interested, there's an ongoing thread over on the Dish forum in the fragrance section where members have banded together to post subs (whenever they are able to find any) for their most-loved ScentWorks FOs. 

I myself have been able to find a few excellent subs for some of my own TSW faves:

Oregon Trail's Vanilla Bourbon for TSW's Vaniglia del Madagascar.

Oregon Trails Peche de Vigne ifor TSW's White Peach

WSP's Caribbean Coconut for TSW's Creamy Coconut

Oregon Trails Green Irish Tweed for TSW's Green Irish Tweed

Daystar's Milk Sugar Kisses for TSW's Lait Sucre (Daystar's is even better because it does not seize in CP like TSW's version)

MMS's Lovespell for TSW's Love Spirit

Peak's Black Raspberry Vanilla for TSW's Black Raspberry Cream (I actually like Peak's version better)

I'd love to be able to find good subs for Tonic, Blue Sugar, Tahitian Tiare Flower, Grapefruit Blossom, and Blackberry Basil (heavy sigh).  



IrishLass


----------



## kylie_au (Jul 10, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing about them.
I ordered a large lebermuth bay rum from them and it is now it is always out of stock. there were a few others i wanted to try, but they never answered my emails when i ordered the bay rum, so i was so relieved when it arrived.

So.... who else sells lebermuth at a good price? Who else sells that type of bay rum scent?
( Brambleberry is not even on the same planet with this one)
I have local access to the sweatcakes version which i adore, however that supplier has made it so expensive, that it was cheaper to order from o/s even with shipping.


----------



## LisaNY (Jul 13, 2014)

Irishlass, I found a sub for TSW's Blue Sugar from Backwoods Fragrance  They are a really nice company!

It behaves exactly the same, with a very slight off-white D.

I think it is even better than TSW's!  Lovely, rich scent!

And, their price on Blue Sugar is a lot less than TSW's.


----------



## cerelife (Jul 17, 2014)

I love SW FO's and when I heard the rumors they might be going under, I bought 4 lbs of my favorite scent which STILL shows as 'Available from Stock' as of 2 seconds ago for $200 - which I really can't afford, but this scent is a must-have for me, so I sucked it up and charged it to our PayPal account.
But I placed the order on 07/02 and haven't heard a peep from them per order confirmation or shipping notification. AND I just checked our PayPal account to see if the payment was processed only to find out that not only was it processed, it was processed TWICE to the tune of $505!!! Guess I'll try emailing/calling them tomorrow, and if all else fails, I'll contact PayPal to reverse the charges


----------



## reinbeau (Jul 21, 2014)

LisaNY said:


> Irishlass, I found a sub for TSW's Blue Sugar from Backwoods Fragrance  They are a really nice company!
> 
> It behaves exactly the same, with a very slight off-white D.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to second Backwoods Fragrance, the Blue Sugar is excellent, I've ordered several other scents that are just lovely.  Nice people to do business with also.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation on Backwoods. Their prices look good, worth giving them a try, and they're in my part of the country, too, so hopefully shipping prices wouldn't be an arm and a leg. Much appreciated.


----------



## bbrown (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm bringing this back up because I just recently started ordering from them and now they are out of stock in Cedarwood Mint which is something I desperately need.
Anyone have any word on if they replenish?


----------



## bbrown (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone???  Am I out of luck with this company??


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 29, 2014)

Bbrown- if you don't see the FO listed anywhere on their site, I would consider it to be gone for good. I've been waiting forever and a day in the hopes that their awesome Tonic FO would re-appear, but no such luck. It will soon be a year now that I last saw it listed and I don't know of anyone that sells anything even remotely close. Based on what I've seen over this past year, it sure looks to me like nothing is getting replenished once gone. 


IrishLass


----------



## bbrown (Dec 29, 2014)

This just really bums me out.


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 29, 2014)

There are vendors on FB that are quite adept at duping fragrances, all they need is an ounce.


----------



## bbrown (Dec 29, 2014)

reinbeau what would be some key words to search?  Or do you have any names?  Thank you!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 29, 2014)

This is a link for one that some have used with good results. I am going to be sending him a sample for dupe this week
http://mikesfragrancesnmore.com/products.html


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 29, 2014)

One group is lead by Tamera Jenkins, called Soap Making Scents.  I really like her fragrances and she's a joy to do business with.


----------

